# Hey Tubeheads ;)



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

So I've got the chance to buy a HUGE selection of radio and TV tubes. Guy who was a TV and radio repir guy for many, many years died and his son is cleaning out the basement. Theres some testing equipment and tons of original manuals, etc; I know the TV tubes don't have a lot of value in themselves, but a lot of the radio stuff is in original boxes and seems to be NOS. I'm thinking the manuals and all could have some value, and I guess there's some original cabinets buried under everything too that might have some value. If I manage to score it all I'll post some pics  I imagine I'm just going to start ebaying the lot since I don't have any tube gear left myself. If anyone is looking for anything specific let me know. Tons of RCA, Philco, GE, and International tubes.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me know if you have any 6j6. BillnChristy made a few pre amps using these as they are inexpensive...


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Could always use more 12au7s.

And tube testing equipment for same.


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^ +1 for 12au7 and testing equipment


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Will do. Its going to be a couple weeks before I get the lot of it, but we'll see what's in there


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, since you asked, I am always looking for 6CL6 tubes...not a popular tube but they sure sound nice in my SPUD amp!

John


----------



## skriefal (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd be happy to take a few poor 'lil 7591/7591A or 6L6GC tubes off your hands. Of course everyone else would probably like to do the same!


----------

